# 93015p 93018



## donnaber (Jul 1, 2008)

Is there any instance where a physician can bill 93015P and 93018 for the same test for professional fees.   It appears that 93015 includes 93018.
Thanks,
Donna


----------



## dmaec (Jul 1, 2008)

the 93015 is the "global" code for the Stress Test - you are correct, the 93018 is INCLUDED in the 93015 so no, you couldn't code both together.  The NCCI edits support that as well - 
Donna


----------



## carrnr1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Donna,
The 93015 is when the physcian completes the whole "package".  93018 is billed when the physician only reads the study.


----------



## dpumford (Jul 1, 2008)

The code 93015 is full service stress test & represents the entire stess test service and DOES NOT require a P. 

Codes 93016-93018 breaks up the entire service into three distinguishable parts.

If you do not own the equipment you can not bill the 93015.

None of these codes can be billed with a P.  Refer to your CPT book and that will help direct you on what componants you should bill.  

We normally bill the 93018 & 93016 for ie: hospital settings.

Hope this helps!


----------

